# Trees that do not exceed 15' @ maturity



## dawn_l_braswell (Sep 7, 2001)

We own a RV Park in Milledgeville, Georgia that is located on Lake Sinclair.. Most of the land is under power lines that belong to Georgia Power so we can not plant any trees that exceed 15' at maturity..

We would like these trees to offer some sort of shade for our tenters (it is just a big open field). I know we can not get too much over head shade from something that short but maybe they will provide some. 

Can I get some suggestions as to what kind of trees to plant and of these trees what will grow the fastest???

Thank You,

Dawn Braswell


----------



## sonny (Sep 7, 2001)

Fast growing trees that reach no more than 15 feet ? That might be impossable. How about fruit trees, Im sure peaches grow in Georgia. With fruit trees maybe the people in the RV park might take care of them also.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 8, 2001)

Wax Myrtles. Very little care required, they grow wild here in wetter areas but can grow in drier ground once established.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 8, 2001)

There are a number of dawf species of comon trees, many with the cv name 'Leprichaun' <g> seriously.

There are ash maples beech.... There is a hybrid maple (by that name) that works well.

Look through this search, maybe tweek the search words a little to go farther.

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=trees+under+power+lines&geo=no&fs=web


----------



## PBMan (Oct 11, 2001)

*Small Trees*

I must concur with treeclimber165. Wax Myrtles are GREAT - and almost impossible to kill. They can grow up to 20 - 25 feet but can be pruned any time, any where. They offer more privacy and more shade than any shrub I've ever seen and back in the days of Colonial times, they were planted around plantation houses because of their nack for keeping fleas away.

I dug up about 20 from the woods (they grow like weeds in S. Carolina) and transplanted them. None of them died and our soil is more like molding clay. HORRIBLE.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 11, 2001)

I was in Le Jeune for a number of years (JAX NC) and when it rained everything turened red with clay.


----------

